

Was Cube Runner Pulled from iPhone App Store? - tocomment1

I found a great game on the iPhone called cube runner and now it's not there anymore.  What could have happened?
======
tocomment1
Ah found the answer, <http://andyqua.co.uk/CubeRunner/News.html>

No Apple conspiracy I guess :-(

------
KavanM
Yeah, it's back, but careful not to download version 1.1.

<http://www.appstoreinfo.com/?p=46>

